# Pic Request: P99 with tan handle



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I am looking for a nice picture of a P99 with the desert tan colored lower half. I found a few on the net but they weren't very good shots.

Anyone have any?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Be aware that they ONLY come in 40 cal QA models. And, despite what the pics look like, in person, the color really doesn't look good at all. I've seen these sold for VERY cheap because they aren't selling very well


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I wanted one also when I saw them on the net. They just didn't get it right. I only saw one at the last gun show and it made the gun look cheap. I have the OD green which I like and I do like the desert tan. They just made it why to lite. It's very rare that I see any P99 for sale and if I ask they tell me they sell to fast. I know of a place in Athens, TX that always has six on hand. Not the right kind of town to sell them in I think. I hope you see one in person before you buy. Good luck.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Yea, I would prefer to see one in person but of the places within a 50 mile radius from me, none of them sell Walthers. Most of the places said they can get one for me if I want to order it, but none are dealers and none have them on a shelf. The QA is single action only, right? Which one has the decocker... AS?

But it sparked my interest because of how cheap I found one (under $450) so I was curious as to if it's the same color as SA's DE or HK's DE color (which I've seen and often heard called was baby-s*** brown). I like a lighter tan color over those, personally.

I'll keep looking and see if I can find any more pictures.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spartan said:


> Yea, I would prefer to see one in person but of the places within a 50 mile radius from me, none of them sell Walthers. Most of the places said they can get one for me if I want to order it, but none are dealers and none have them on a shelf. The QA is single action only, right? Which one has the decocker... AS?
> 
> But it sparked my interest because of how cheap I found one (under $450) so I was curious as to if it's the same color as SA's DE or HK's DE color (which I've seen and often heard called was baby-s*** brown). I like a lighter tan color over those, personally.
> 
> I'll keep looking and see if I can find any more pictures.


This link explains the 3 triggers...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=7631


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=4087&highlight=p99c

found this today....


----------

